# Ran Prieur's "How to Drop Out"



## mkirby (Feb 25, 2009)

How to Drop Out

Discuss.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 26, 2009)

I think your looking for the other "how to drop out" wich is not by Ran Prieur. are you thinking of the 14 year old who wrote a zine about dropping out?


----------



## Angela (Feb 26, 2009)

I think that this has some really good ideas in it but I don't think it's the same one that alot of people associate with this title. And even this one needs to be looked at for what it is. Even the author admits that he didn't just fall into the lifestyle that he's describing, it came slowly to him which would be far different than what lots of kids do going out on the streets without any skills or knowledge.


----------



## mkirby (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope. Click the link. The one by the other chick is pretty good in some places, but this guy's got a tighter grip on reality.


----------



## eatmonksus (Feb 26, 2009)

i figure you might like michael parenti...


----------



## mkirby (Feb 26, 2009)

"I could demonstrate to you that every single bank robbery, in every single case practically, the cost of the police was more than the money the robbers took from the bank. So theres no reason for it, they're just doing it because, they're macho, or they're on a power trip or– NO! Of course there's a reason, the function is system sustaining. Because if they didn't stop that bank robbery, regardless of the cost, the overall system would collapse. Some people think the function of the police is to fight crime, but that's not true. The function of the police is social control, and protection of property"

Michael Parenti's the shit.


----------



## Angela (Feb 26, 2009)

mkirby said:


> "I could demonstrate to you that every single bank robbery, in every single case practically, the cost of the police was more than the money the robbers took from the bank. So theres no reason for it, they're just doing it because, they're macho, or they're on a power trip or– NO! Of course there's a reason, the function is system sustaining. Because if they didn't stop that bank robbery, regardless of the cost, the overall system would collapse. Some people think the function of the police is to fight crime, but that's not true. The function of the police is social control, and protection of property"
> Michael Parenti's the shit.



They will go to extreme lengths to protect the worthless pieces of paper that they worship.


----------



## spud (Feb 26, 2009)

hooray for leftover crack, even tho theres no such thing


----------



## mkirby (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know...I'm well acquainted with the drummer of No Ca$h, and Stza produced his albums. I've heard some "Scott smoked SO MUCH CRACK" stories. I don't think it's impossible that maybe he bought way too much and forgot a rock or two maybe...


----------



## eatmonksus (Feb 26, 2009)

you don't stop smoking till it's all gone... especially freebasing it. that's why it's ironic.

btw, that's choking victim, not LoC... but it's the same band basically...


----------



## finn (Feb 26, 2009)

mkirby said:


> I don't know...I'm well acquainted with the drummer of No Ca$h, and Stza produced his albums. I've heard some "Scott smoked SO MUCH CRACK" stories. I don't think it's impossible that maybe he bought way too much and forgot a rock or two maybe...



Then shouldn't it be "Misplaced Crack?"

Anyway, I read the Dropping Out essay, and it's pretty much the same concept of "living simply," isn't it? As in not being in the rat race. I've always thought the term was very dated to the sixties and seventies.


----------



## sweet potatoe (Mar 8, 2009)

i remember waking up one morning near a radio that was just playing tons of different political things, form poetry to like speeches, and micheal parenti went on for like an hour and a fuckin half about some stuff with oswald. it was amazing but im wondering if any one else has ever heard this?


----------



## hassysmacker (Apr 6, 2009)

the other how to drop out essay is by stef crimethinc from the band catharsis/requiem.

however ran prieur is fucking fantastic and i highly recommend people check out his blog:

ranprieur.com


----------



## stove (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmm I never saw this till hassymacker posted his comment above, but now having read (ok, in the middle of reading), I'm in pretty strong agreement. Granted, I don't agree with everything, but a lot of what the dude says rings true in my mind/life/soul. Ok, I don't have a soul, technicality.

But yeah, even if you only read the synopsis at the top, it's a good read. A lot of valid points.


----------



## hassysmacker (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah he's fantastic. and thats the thing about blogs in general, you don't have to agree with everything, but pick and choose what matters to you. and even if you completely disagree with something, at least it'll get those brain juices flowin'!


----------

